# Wood Bowl Rescue



## D.Oliver (Jul 1, 2016)

Here we have a wood bowl that I just finished.  I attempted to both murder, and then save this bowl.  I would say I was succuessful on both accounts.  I didn't get any pics of before, but I did make a video of it.  I did get some after pics though.  What do you think?  The first four pics are of the outside 90 degress from each other.  The next two are the inside showing the milk paint cracking and the last two are the foot of the bowl.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 1, 2016)

Sure would like to see what you had to "save".   What you ended up with looks great!
I may have commit "murder" to my next bowl so I can save it like yours.
Gordon

Watched the video and now I see.  Good analysis.  And I believe you have found a neat new finishing technique - that I may have to steal!!!


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 1, 2016)

I like it Derek.  One question - which may be a stupid one - is the milk paint supposed to crack?  I've never used milk paint, is that a normal thing with it?


----------



## Edgar (Jul 1, 2016)

Mighty clever there, D-O 

Nice video too - I don't think that I would ever have thought of that save technique.
I really like that antique look you wound up with.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 1, 2016)

SteveJ said:


> I like it Derek.  One question - which may be a stupid one - is the milk paint supposed to crack?  I've never used milk paint, is that a normal thing with it?


 
This is the first time I've used milk paint, but from what I have read the cracking is  common, which is one of the reasons it is popular for distressing.  You can put an adhesion promoter to help reduce the cracking.  On the flip side you can add a crackle promoter that actually makes it crack more with larger cracks.


----------



## triw51 (Jul 1, 2016)

Enjoyed the video thank you for sharing.


----------



## mark james (Jul 1, 2016)

I love the bowl as well as the video.

It is quite a coincidence that you were able to find a good turner named Derek as well as a photogenic narrator named Derek to help you with the project. :mad-tongue:


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 1, 2016)

mark james said:


> I love the bowl as well as the video.
> 
> It is quite a coincidence that you were able to find a good turner named Derek as well as a photogenic narrator named Derek to help you with the project. :mad-tongue:


 
Good turner?!  Did you see what he did that bowl?!  That guy was a total hack!:biggrin:


----------



## JimB (Jul 1, 2016)

That's one of the things I like about doing bowls. Even when something goes wrong you can just go in a different direction and you end up with something else. Some of my favorite turnings came out completely different then what I had originally intended.

You did a great job saving the bowl!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice save.  I enjoyed the video for the most part, but Mick Jagger you ain't.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 1, 2016)

I like it a lot Derek. My daughter would be crazy about it. OK...maybe I am too. :biggrin:


----------



## Wildman (Jul 1, 2016)

Is that wood poplar?


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 1, 2016)

Wildman said:


> Is that wood poplar?



Very close!  It's cottonwood which is the same genus as poplar.


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry Derek, not my type of bowl finish. Personally, I like to be able to see the grain and natural color of the wood. I watched the video, it was a good narrative of what you were attempting.
Len


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 2, 2016)

Derek,   Have not time to check the video yet, but will later......just wanted to say.....AWESOME BOWL!!! I like it...lots!


----------



## bobleibo (Jul 2, 2016)

I had a chance to see this bowl first hand when I got lost in his shop. It takes the distressed look to a whole new meaning, more like distressed meets artsy. Very cool, and like everyone else, I have no idea what needed to be saved ??? 
I think Derek needs to change his user name to MacGyver. When you look around his shop it's filled with all kinds of self-made gizmos and jigs that we all spend way too money on. I'm waiting for the video on his folding stool, it's really cool. And now that I found my way home, I'm building a copy of his photo box. It can even make my pics look better. 
All this coming from a guy who runs a slimline contest, can you believe that?


----------



## Hubert H (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice save. I enjoyed the video - it was done almost as well as the bowl. Now, can you save a slim-line pen that way?


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 2, 2016)

After many years of turning bowls of various southern and tropical types of wood, I'm pretty sure I do not have any "distressed" bowls.  I think you should send your "distressed" bowl to me so I can relieve its' discomfort!
I would use this bowl with cereal since it is finished with "milk" paint and that should make it feel very comfortable!:biggrin:


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 2, 2016)

Lucky2 said:


> Sorry Derek, not my type of bowl finish. Personally, I like to be able to see the grain and natural color of the wood. I watched the video, it was a good narrative of what you were attempting.
> Len



I completely understand.  Had I not mangled it, I wouldn't have gone with the milk paint finish.  After I did, I liked it, but I understand it won't be everyone's cup of tea.



bobleibo said:


> I had a chance to see this bowl first hand when I got lost in his shop. It takes the distressed look to a whole new meaning, more like distressed meets artsy. Very cool, and like everyone else, I have no idea what needed to be saved ???
> I think Derek needs to change his user name to MacGyver. When you look around his shop it's filled with all kinds of self-made gizmos and jigs that we all spend way too money on. I'm waiting for the video on his folding stool, it's really cool. And now that I found my way home, I'm building a copy of his photo box. It can even make my pics look better.
> All this coming from a guy who runs a slimline contest, can you believe that?



Check the video Bob.  Trust me, it needed saved.  Now that your back, how about posting some pics of that travel mugs you brought Wayne and I?  I mean, we set the light box up and everything so I know you have a good pic.



hubert said:


> Nice save. I enjoyed the video - it was done almost as well as the bowl. Now, can you save a slim-line pen that way?



I hadn't thought of trying it, but now that you bring it up.  I may just have to try it.:good:


----------

